# Colgo l'occasione per augurarti un Buon Natale



## simonaj

Come tradurre in inglese "cogliere l'occasione"?
Colgo l'occasione per augurarti un Buon Natale.
...............to wish you  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Canna823

I don't know the literal translation, but here are some expression that maybe have the simliar meaning. 

My Try:

_I want to wish you a Merry Christmas on this special occasion. _
_I want to take this opportunity to wish you a Merry Christmas._


----------



## pinturicchio07

Direi "I'm choosing this occasion to wish you a Merry Christmas" 

or

"I want to take this opportunity to wish you a Merry Christmas"

Lorenzo


----------



## simonaj

thanks, but can I say too:I take the occasion to wish a Merry Christmas?


----------



## pinturicchio07

simonaj said:


> thanks, but can I say too:I take the occasion to wish a Merry Christmas?


 
Let me take this occasion to...

Lorenzo


----------



## Silvia B

simonaj said:


> thanks, but can I say too:I take the occasion to wish a Merry Christmas?



In effetti questo è quello che traduce wordreference quando digiti "occasione" ... ma a me non suona benissimo...
Qualcuno ci conferma che realmente si usa?


----------



## Einstein

*Occasion *is something of a false friend. When speaking of a *special occasion* it means the same as in Italian, but *occasion *is not a synonym of *opportunity*.

I'd like to take this opportunity...


----------



## Silvia B

Einstein said:


> *Occasion *is something of a false friend. When speaking of a *special occasion* it means the same as in Italian, but *occasion *is not a synonym of *opportunity*.
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity...



Quindi "to take the occasion" cosa traduce esattamente?


----------



## Einstein

Non lo direi. Canna823 propone "I want to wish you a Merry Christmas on this special occasion", ma è chiaro che si tratta di una "occasion" come può essere una festa, una riunione ecc. e non vuol dire opportunità.


----------



## Murphy

Direi che non si dice mai "to take the occasion" in inglese. Come dice Einstein, l'espressione giusta è "take the opportunity / chance".

L'uso della parola "Occasion" in inglese è più limitato. "A special occasion", "on one or two occasions". E più un sinonimo di "time" (volta / momento).


----------



## Panpan

You can also say 'I had occassion...' to do something.  It means the opportunity and the need (or desire) together.  It's a bit old-fashioned.  

E.g. 'I had run out of teabags.  However, as my journey took me past the grocer, I had occassion to buy some more.'
or
'I planned a holiday that summer, and had occassion to renew my passport'.

Panpan


----------



## Silvia B

Scusate, WR dice : _"use the occasion"_

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/cogliere

che mi dite?


----------



## TrentinaNE

_I'd like to use this occasion_ or _take advantage of this occasion_.  It would be odd to say the occasion, the WR dictionary notwithstanding.   

Elisabetta


----------



## valso81

Salve!

E` possibile tradurre in inglese espressioni italiane quali "cogliere l'occasione per..." o "approfittare di questa occasione per..."?

Ad esempio, in conclusione di una lettera, in italiano posso scrivere:

"Colgo questa occasione per augurarti un felice anno nuovo".

Posso dire in inglese:

"I take this opportunity to wish you a Happy New Year?"

o suona ridondante?

Grazie.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

"I take this opportunity to wish you a Happy New Year?" (somewhat formal)
"I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you a Happy New Year?" (less formal)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Abbiamo anche altre discussioni sul medesimo argomento, qui:
Cogliere l'occasione per - approfittare per
cogliere l'opportunita


----------



## valso81

Grazie mille non li avevo visti!


----------



## laverde

Buongiorno a tutti,
in chiusura di una lettera formale viene spesso usata l'espressione:

"L'occasione mi è gradita per augurarLe Buon Natale".

Come la tradurreste?


----------



## Leprotta

Salve,

"Wishing you a very merry Christmas," in chiusura va benissimo sia in contesti formali che informali.


----------



## macellodipollo

Salve a tutti!
Vorrei avere conferma su questa traduzione:
"Con la presente e-mail, colgo l'occasione di augurarle un fanstastico 2011"
With the present e-mail, I take the opportunity to wish you a great 2011.
E' corretto?
C'e' una maniera piu' polite?
Grazie


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Ciao macello!
Hai letto questo thread?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=332082
Forse può essere d'aiuto in attesa di i natives...

Ma io forse aggiungerei...* would like to *
With the present e-mail, I* would like to* take the opportunity to wish you a great 2011. *(vorrei cogliere l'occasione)*


----------



## nondimeno

A little more formal and staid:
"May I take this opportunity to wish you a very happy Christmas?"

. . . not necessarily with a question mark - it's a question, but it's rhetorical. 

Or one can say "I would like to take this opportunity to wish you a Happy New Year".


----------



## Einstein

nondimeno said:


> "May I take this opportunity to wish you a very happy Christmas?"
> 
> . . . not necessarily with a question mark - it's a question, but it's rhetorical.


Rhetorical, I agree, and no answer required, but personally I'd still use a question mark.


----------



## nondimeno

Grammatically you're quite right, Einstein. But there is a temptation to make the written words reflect the spoken. When one says out loud something like  "May I ask you a favour?", one's voice would rise at the end of the sentence to indicate that it is a question. With "May I take this opportunity to wish you a prosperous New Year", where no reply is expected - how churlish it would be to say "no"! -  the voice would remain level. 
[Except perhaps among those who end every sentence with a rising inflection, making it sound like a question - "upspeak", a habit widespread among the under-30s, and curiously almost exclusive to women rather than men.]


----------



## Einstein

nondimeno said:


> With "May I take this opportunity to wish you a prosperous New Year", where no reply is expected - how churlish it would be to say "no"! - the voice would remain level]


Well, if I didn't want it to sound like a question I'd begin with "I take..." without "May". But I suppose it's a matter of taste...



nondimeno said:


> Except perhaps among those who end every sentence with a rising inflection, making it sound like a question - "upspeak", a habit widespread among the under-30s, and curiously almost exclusive to women rather than men.]


Worthy of a private message, otherwise I'll go off topic...


----------



## King Crimson

The simpler the better:
_this is to wish you a wonderful 2011_

oppure, un pò più ricca:
_this is to wish you a very Happy New Year and may 2011 be a great one for you_


----------



## guyfromleeds

I find that in English the following terms have no direct translation. It comes at the end of a business letter between two companies:

*con l’occasione* vi auguriamo *Buon Lavoro*
Distinti Saluti

My attempt:

*We take this opportunity* to wish you *success in all your endeavours*.
Yours faithfully

Thanks for any help.


----------



## entrapta

We take this opportunity is fine.... perhaps... the rest is a bit too... grandiose....at least to my ears. After all you may wish "buon lavoro" to your sister at the other end of the phone before she begins her daily routine at work...


----------



## Necsus

Take a look at this interesting thread about the difficulty in traslating the Italian locution 'buon lavoro': 'grazie e buon lavoro'.


----------



## elfa

Hi guyfromleeds and Happy Easter 

Since this is a closing line in a business letter and not a spoken salutation, how about

_We take this opportunity to wish your Company every success._?

I think we have to remember that Americans can be very polite in correspondence (and other matters, of course ) - more so than in the UK - and this kind of phrase is not out of place. I have recently had a spate of emails with an American company in which the sender wrote  "Thank you for your time". Now in the UK, you would probably *never* write this, but you might only *say* it at the end of a conversation in which you had been trying to sell somebody something. But the person writing this email wasn't selling me anything. It's an example, however, of greater formality the other side of the pond.


----------



## krissmix

That is an interesting point Elfa, I often end company letters with "Thank you for your time and attention" not realizing that it is peculiar to AE and not done in BE.


----------



## AnnePk

Actually, I don't say "attention". I use "consideration" instead...


----------



## rrose17

I think buon lavoro is like the French _bon travail_, which you might hear in these parts, along with bon film, bon entrainement, etc enjoy your movie, have a good work-out.  I agree with Entrapta that it's really not grand at all, something like Have a good day at work. I don't think we have any direct translation for it at all. I think I'd leave it out or maybe
_Wishing you all the best, _
_We remain..._


----------



## krissmix

AnnePk said:


> Actually, I don't say "attention". I use "consideration" instead...



Hi there,

I see you're in London, in Manila, where I live, we use AE sprinkled with "local flavor" I suppose... I hardly hear proper BE here unless I tune on BBC news.
I thought it was interesting to hear different ways of rendering similar expressions.

Cheers


----------



## guyfromleeds

Thanks to everyone for the help and happy Easter to all.


----------

